# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Excel 2013 VBA Developer Documentation & Offline Help

## jewelsharma

I have the Excel 2013 Developer Documentation CHM file that I can search through for help re any object/property/method, but it is far more convenient to press F1 from the VBA IDE when one needs some help re any of these. Currently, when one does that, Excel 2013 directs to the MSDN website (which is fine when one is online, but that isn't always the case, and the internet speeds aren't great all the time either). 

Is there a way to install/get VBA help offline in Excel 2013? So one can use the context related help (using F1 key).

----------


## humdingaling

Not sure this option exists in excel 2010 but on the bottom right hand corner of the help menu you can change the connection status to offline

also found this
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/down....aspx?id=40326


**yes it does exist in 2013
picture/blog is for word but works for excel as well
http://wordribbon.tips.net/T009352_G...p_Offline.html

----------


## jewelsharma

That's not the same as what I was looking for. This applies to Excel Application help, and yes there is a way to use local offline help instead of the default online one (albeit slightly differently than suggested in the link).

I'm looking for the VBA help aka Developer Help Documentation. In Excel 2010, it is available offline. Not only that, when you press the F1 key whilst your cursor is on any keyword (object/method/property/function) in the VBA IDE, then the Help window goes straight to that particular topic (this as I read is called 'context related help'). However, in Excel 2013, it still works, but defaults to the Online documentation instead. This is very inconvenient as:one is not always online.the internet speed isn't great all the time. In any case, it will always load much slower than the local help file.One can download the CHM help file, and search through it manually, but it is not context related.

----------


## humdingaling

noticed the link above doesnt work today
try this instead

https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/down....aspx?id=40326

**oh this it that CHM thing you mentioned already

shrugs dont have 2013 ..cannot replicate
sorry

----------


## humdingaling

Further investigate seems to point to the fact that context sensitive help is not available offline for 2013

they seem to expect you to either work without context using the offline as emergency or work online

----------


## jewelsharma

what a pity! having local contextual help is so handy. I use it all the time.

----------


## humdingaling

i usually just google stuff or use my stash of example files
never knew it existed until i read this post
might start trying it since i'm still on the 2010

another reason not to upgrade

----------

